# Doctor’s Orders



## Murray (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 20, 2019)

Omg! That's funny! What would you call that...pork fish? I'm sure someone here will come up with a good name.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 20, 2019)

That's good . LOL .  " The other white fish "


----------



## Murray (Nov 20, 2019)

Brokenhandle said:


> Omg! That's funny! What would you call that...pork fish? I'm sure someone here will come up with a good name.


Swimming Swine?


----------



## tardissmoker (Nov 20, 2019)

That's an obvious hog fish! Every diver knows that one.


----------



## S-met (Nov 20, 2019)

Hydro-ham
Baby-Back-Beach-bacon
Sea-Sow


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 20, 2019)

Swine ish


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 21, 2019)

Love it, made my morning! RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 21, 2019)

now that's funny!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2019)

funny crap!


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hilarious!


----------



## ofelles (Nov 21, 2019)

I've seen this before and it is still funny!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 21, 2019)

Awesome 
Pop's Brine

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2019)

Ha!!  That got a chuckle
Gary


----------

